# Parasites?



## EricaH (Mar 5, 2012)

In what seems to be my never ending quest to find relief from my Hashimoto's I have begun seeing a holistic doctor that practices integrated medicine. She first tested my cortisol levels and hormones to diagnose my adrenals. The results came back positive for adrenal stress/fatigue. She showed me the graph and explained to me that I start off on the low end of "normal" and drop throughout the day BUT for my last test at 10 it spiked off the chart. She said that she believes that I may have a parasitic infection causing that spike with the rationale that insects become more active at night; hence the spike in cortisol since my body is stressed. She suggested I do a stool test.

First-this absolutely freaks me out since I can't even handle a bug near me, let alone inside me.

Second-The test is very expensive and I've already paid a lot OOP for holistic care and don't want to keep throwing money at the problem...although she is a family member of a close friend and is only charging me what the lab charges her.

Has anyone been diagnosed with parasites? I have done some reading on it and am finding some interesting information. One article link is:

http://www.thyroidepidemic.com/hashimotos-thyroiditis-thyroid-autoimmunity.html

I'm also wondering if I DO have parasites and somehow get rid of them will it "cure" or put the Hashi in remission? I can't believe I'm even discussing this...


----------

